# Profibus über LWL



## Kleissler (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo

wer kann mir weiterhelfen ich möchte eine bestehende Profibusstrecke von einer S7-400 zu einer ET200 über LWL führen. Was benötige ich dafür und was muss ich beachten?

Zusatzfrage: kann ich auch eine MPI Verbindung über LWL fahren?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

bei Wiesemann & Theis habe ich sowas schon 
mal gesehen:

http://www.wut.de/e-61202-ww-dade-000.php3

Wir haben keine Erfahrung damit, aber bei WuT 
ist eine Testbestellung möglich. Ob das auch mit 
Glasfaser und mehr wie 100 m geht wissen wir 
auch nicht.

Ansonsten vielleicht auf der Profibus-Page schauen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Bender25 (28 Januar 2005)

Versuchs hiermit mal.
Haben wir bei uns im Einsatz

https://mall.automation.siemens.com...=10008965&mlfb=6GK1502-2CA10&aktTab=4&lang=de

Siemens OLM


----------



## RolfB (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

das hängt von der Entfernung ab, die du überbrücken musst
und ob die ET200 über eine optische Schnittstelle verfügt.
Also bis 300m Entfernung kommen da  OBT ( optisches Bus Terminal )
zum Einsatz . Beim Kabel sieht das so aus :
Bis 50m Kabellänge zwischen den OBT's geht Plastik LWL.
Der ist einfach zu verabeiten, die Stecker können selbst montiert
werden. ( Montagesatz muss extra bestellt werden siehe Doku) 
Über 50m bis zu 300m Kabellänge kommt  PCF - LWL 
zum Einsatz . Diese Leitung wird konfektioniert bestellt.
Die OBT's selbst benötigen noch 24V=

hier noch ein Link :
http://support.automation.siemens.c...i.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=1171858

Ich selbst habe vor einigen Wochen eine Anlage mit ca. 20 OBT's
an einer S7-416-2DP  realisiert und das ging problemlos.
Zu MPI kann ich nichts sagen, vieleicht in der Doku??

HTH
Rolf


----------



## plc_tippser (28 Januar 2005)

Ich habe das LWL Zeug letztens von Phoenix eingesetzt. War super. Nicht ein Problem bei der IBN.

pt


----------



## tobias (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
>>>Zusatzfrage: kann ich auch eine MPI Verbindung über LWL fahren?
Ja - geht. Betreibe es aus Überspannungsschutzgründen seit längerer Zeit - problemlos.

Zum Profibus(TM): Ein Nachbar schoss bei einer Internetauktion ein günstiges "800mtr. Reststück"  "0815"-LWL. Damit verbanden wir seine Windmühle und ich hing mich hinten dran. Das läuft (auf der letzten Meile) mit einfachem "Fibre2Desk" Patchkabeln verstöpselt, selbst mit weit über 100MBit auf die gesamte Entfernung, störungsfrei. Zwischenverstärker wurden unnötigt seitdem wir  dort RS485 to LWL Konverter von "Microsens" verwenden - die haben adäquate Geräte für RS485/ Profibus(TM) und Ethernet. Das einzigste was mich etwas stört ist der hohe Stromverbrauch - ca. 200mA bei Vcc 9V je Konverter. 


Ausfälle oder dergleichen waren bisher nicht zu verzeichnen. Der Aufbau ist denkbar einfach. Ich nehme Profibus(RE) '"0815" Draht bis zum Konverter, dann die LWL's und zum Anschluss der CPU's wieder normalen (Klingel)Draht vom "Gegenkonverter" (Meistenteils ein Durchgangskonverter). Funktioniert so auch durch die S7-Repeater mit allen Programmieradaptern - und aufgrund der "Adapter" lassen sich einmal verlegte Kabel dann wunderbar für Satellitensignale, Telefon oder was sonst alles überflüssig ist mitbenutzen. War stark verwundert der perfekten Funktion - bin voll damit zufrieden und würds anders nicht neu machen. Ob's dem Industriealltag Genüge tut ?????
MfG,
tobias


----------

